# Athens Winter 2016 - Dec. 4th - Athens, Georgia



## cuberkid10 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello! Jacob and I are happy to announce our next competition in Athens! As you can tell by the event list, we will only have events that involve 3x3, including 2 unofficial events (Kilominx and Speed Elimination FMC).

*Date:* December 4th, 2016

*Location: *
Cindy Rooker Fireside Lounge
Rooker Hall at the University of Georgia
385 River Road, Athens, GA 30605, USA

*Competitor Limit:* 50

*Fee:* $20

*Events: *3x3 (3 rounds), OH (3 rounds), BLD, FMC (3 attempts), Feet, MBLD, Kilominx, Speed Elimination FMC

*Tentatives:* More rounds of Feet or BLD

*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AthensWinter2016
*CubingUSA: *https://www.cubingusa.com/AthensWinter3x3x32016/index.php

*Delegate:* Jacob Ambrose
*Organizers:* Katie Hull and Jacob Ambrose


----------



## biscuit (Oct 14, 2016)

But Kilominx isn't 3x3...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> But Kilominx isn't 3x3...


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 15, 2016)

Athens Winter worst event 2016
jkjk multibld is great. although I agree with biscuit on this one.
I guess I'll do goals now even though I'm not even sure I'm going
3x3: lel comp PB avg I guess
OH: lel comp PB avg I guess
BLD: mean just give me a mean. if not, I'll settle for a podium.
FMC: don't really care, mainly just survive all 3 hours
Feet: actually good results, sub2 single and sub2:20 mean would be nice
MBLD: success m9
SpeedFMC: hwat
Kilo: kilo is lame


----------



## Meow (Oct 15, 2016)

Goals
3x3:make cutoff/sub 9 average
OH: sub 19 or 18/ make cutoff
BLD: I don't know
FMC: I don't know 
Feet: Don't DNF 
MBLD: 2/2 maybe
Speed FMC: I don't know
Kilo: buy a kilominx


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 16, 2016)

FYI registration opens tonight... Don't know why it wasn't open earlier


----------



## Torch (Oct 16, 2016)

Lolz goalz:
3x3: sub-10.8 average
OH: sub-20 average
BLD: sub-1:10 single
FMC: don't DNF, win
Feet: sub-40 single, sub-45 mean (is where I think I will be in 2 months)
MBLD: 12+ points, win (early morning multi sucks for me)
Kilo: Sub-30 single, Sub-35 average
Speed FMC: Don't punch anybody in the face


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 16, 2016)

Torch said:


> Don't punch anybody in the face


this is my main goal for every comp


----------



## Meow (Oct 17, 2016)

CHRIS TRAIN!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2016)

Meow said:


> CHRIS TRAIN!



If Jacob and Katie go to ODU, I'll hitch a ride back with them and compete with y'all again!
I love Georgia and the south, and I miss you guys!


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 17, 2016)

4Chan said:


> If Jacob and Katie go to ODU, I'll hitch a ride back with them and compete with y'all again!
> I love Georgia and the south, and I miss you guys!


i love you

anyway idk if im going yet


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 17, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> i love you
> 
> anyway idk if im going yet



Better decide fast!

REGISTRATION IS ALMSOT HALFWAY FULL, as well FMC has 4 spots left!


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 17, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Better decide fast!
> 
> REGISTRATION IS ALMSOT HALFWAY FULL, as well FMC has 4 spots left!


cubing needs to stop growing

anyway i signed up, doesn't mean im going but better safe than sorry


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello Everyone! The website has been down for a few days, but is finally back up. I believe that all the competitor info is correct, but if you could double check and make sure that your registration is correct please do so. Thank you!


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 15, 2016)

4Chan said:


> If Jacob and Katie go to ODU, I'll hitch a ride back with them and compete with y'all again!
> I love Georgia and the south, and I miss you guys!



I'll be able to thank you in person for the Valk M!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 17, 2016)

Goals:

3x3: Sub-10, PB Avg
OH: Sub-28 Avg
Feet: Sub-2 Mean
FMC: Beat Katie
Speed FMC: Beat Ray
Kilominx: WR


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Athens Winter worst event 2016
> jkjk multibld is great. although I agree with biscuit on this one.
> I guess I'll do goals now even though I'm not even sure I'm going
> 3x3: lel comp PB avg I guess
> ...


ok update I'm changing Feet to sub1:45/sub2 and MBLD to 5 points
I really need to practice


----------



## Meow (Nov 17, 2016)

adding a new goal: receive magnetic cubes before this comp


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Meow said:


> adding a new goal: receive magnetic cubes before this comp



Same, I really wanna use my Valk M


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Nov 23, 2016)

This is in the same room as the comp when I got my first sub 10 single. So I want my first sub 10 average here. 
3x3: Sub 8/Sub 10 Maybe get my GAR back idk. Get 4th place unless sicolas does bad 
OH: Sub 16/Sub 20 Maybe podium idc
BLD: Sub 3/Get a mean
MBLD: Success
FMC: Don't fall asleep I'm only doing this to get my sum of ranks higher
Speed FMC: Don't lose on the first solve
Kilo: Podium


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 23, 2016)

Well i have some goals too, so here it is, splat on your thread.
3x3: Sub-18 average and Sub-15 single.
OH: I'm bad at OH so maybe qualify lol.
BLD: Sub-8 and don't DNF.
Kilo: Sub-1:30 cause I'm bad at mega and not as bad at kilo.


----------



## Meow (Dec 2, 2016)

Meow said:


> adding a new goal: receive magnetic cubes before this comp



I got the Valk M, so 1/2 for this goal lol


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Dec 2, 2016)

Meow said:


> I got the Valk M, so 1/2 for this goal lol


Got mine a few days ago, totally maining it.


----------



## Meow (Dec 2, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Got mine a few days ago, totally maining it.


Well I'm using it too but I would probably use the gts m if I had it lol.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 3, 2016)

Meow said:


> Well I'm using it too but I would probably use the gts m if I had it lol.


how come cats can compete


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 3, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> how come cats can compete


Where in the regs did you get this impression?


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 3, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Where in the regs did you get this impression?


nowhere, which is why I'm wondering why the individual that I was replying to is allowed to compete since he is a cat


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 4, 2016)

updated some stuffs, soo yeah


Spoiler



3x3: sub14 avg
OH: like sub26 avg I guess, don't really care
BLD: mean (maybe), podium, sub1:50 single, if I'm really lucky win and/or GASR single and/or mean
FMC: I think I can manage sub40 mean
Feet: sub1:45 single and sub2 mean would be nice
MBLD: nats qualification
SpeedFMC: what's speed fmc
Kilo: kilo is still lame


superhype though


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Dec 5, 2016)

That was fun. Met all my goals, too. Even got a sub 13 single!


----------



## Meow (Dec 5, 2016)

Meow said:


> Goals
> 3x3:make cutoff/sub 9 average
> OH: sub 19 or 18/ make cutoff
> BLD: I don't know
> ...


3x3: yes
OH: yes, sub19
BLD: DNF
FMC: Missed a mean in the stupidest way possible, so I'm not even qualified for nats
Feet: Lol overall PB
MBLD: DNF
Speed FMC: Won one
Kilo, yes and overall pb single


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 5, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> updated some stuffs, soo yeah
> 3x3: sub14 avg *hahaha funny joke*
> OH: like sub26 avg I guess, dont really care *got like 25*
> BLD: mean (maybe), podium, sub1:50 single, if Im really lucky win and/or GASR single and/or mean *1:38 single, ok*
> ...


one may notice that I used no apostrophes in this. Im boycotting them. but like this was fun, that was the most podiums in a single comp that Ive ever gotten so yayy

also nice to see Chris Train again <3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 5, 2016)

Meow said:


> FMC: Missed a mean in the stupidest way possible, so I'm not even qualified for nats


Go to All Aboard and get a 35; we believe in you!


----------



## Torch (Dec 5, 2016)

Torch said:


> Lolz goalz:
> 3x3: sub-10.8 average
> OH: sub-20 average
> BLD: sub-1:10 single
> ...


Well this didn't go quite as planned for me. Didn't meet a single goal, but I PBed in every event I was still able to do.


----------



## Meow (Dec 5, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Go to All Aboard and get a 35; we believe in you!


Thanks, I hope so


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 5, 2016)

Torch said:


> Well this didn't go quite as planned for me. Didn't meet a single goal, but I PBed in every event I was still able to do.


Who did you punch in the face?


----------



## Torch (Dec 6, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Who did you punch in the face?



Myself obviously

I'M JUST KIDDING OKAY


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 6, 2016)

Torch said:


> Myself obviously
> 
> I'M JUST KIDDING OKAY


so many punchable people at this comp, what a waste


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow Nicolás, just realized that both of us beat our PB 3x3 single by .01.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 6, 2016)

@Torch 
congrats on the NR2s
even if they were slow for you


----------



## Meow (Dec 6, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Wow Nicolás, just realized that both of us beat our PB 3x3 single by .01.


 Yes, just like you beat me by .01 in the only round that mattered. my single was probably was luckier anyway(pll skip)


----------

